# Post your outfit!



## Vintage Viola (Apr 3, 2020)

I’m curious to know what people have chosen to put on their players, here’s mine:






I think this might even be the one I permanently keep on her, I love it! What’s yours?


----------



## jeni (Apr 3, 2020)

your outfit is so cute! here's mine today:



bonus because my clothes were cute yesterday as well


----------



## mocha. (Apr 3, 2020)

I absolutely love that dress!
Here’s mine:


----------



## LemmyLem (Apr 3, 2020)

fit i want IRL...one day I'm sure


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 3, 2020)

jekabu said:


> your outfit is so cute! here's mine today:
> View attachment 234339
> bonus because my clothes were cute yesterday as well
> View attachment 234342


Those outfits are adorable <3 I love the one you had on yesterday!


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 3, 2020)

mocha. said:


> I absolutely love that dress!
> Here’s mine:
> 
> View attachment 234344


Thanks a lot! I really like that one you have on as well, the bear head really sells it lol.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 3, 2020)

LemmyLem said:


> View attachment 234345
> fit i want IRL...one day I'm sure


It looks so cozy! One day you’ll have your dream outfit.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 3, 2020)

"Saturday Night Fever"





"Gryffindor"





"Steppin' Out"





"Lost A Bet"


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 3, 2020)

Nunnafinga said:


> "Saturday Night Fever"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are all very creative :0 but I think the last one is my favorite lol.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 3, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


>


I hope I find those boots in the shop, they’d be great for fall.


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 3, 2020)

Spoiler: My main/signature outfit











Spoiler: Cute Witch


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## capnport (Apr 3, 2020)

Spoiler: My outfits



Cosplay #1




Cosplay #2




Kirby Outfit




and Easter Party!


----------



## hfvknsidj (Apr 3, 2020)

Absolutely digging this outfit straight off the rack!


----------



## 00jachna (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm not crazy about the hat and I really need red shoes, but overall I quite like it. I tried to make it resemble my look for acnl


----------



## th8827 (Apr 3, 2020)

Sorry about the poor quality. My old phone is dying and the camera can't focus...

I made this outfit for April 1st, and I love it. It is a keeper.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 3, 2020)

Everyone has such cute/interesting outfit choices, I love to see it!


----------



## spacedog (Apr 3, 2020)

here are 3 that i like to alternate between!



Spoiler: outfits


----------



## th8827 (Apr 3, 2020)

Here is my previous outfit.


----------



## Psicat (Apr 3, 2020)

Spoiler: My Outfits
















My Easter outfit as well:


----------



## lovelybunny (Apr 4, 2020)

i hope it's alright that i post my outfit here~? i know i'm late ^ ^; ! ah, i love pink a lot so my whole outfit was pink today ! ♥


----------



## Harbour (Apr 4, 2020)

most definitely something i'd want to wear irl.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 4, 2020)

spacedog said:


> here are 3 that i like to alternate between!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: outfits


I'd definitely wear the second one myself  I like that bag, I it in black!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020



lovelybunny said:


> i hope it's alright that i post my outfit here~? i know i'm late ^ ^; ! ah, i love pink a lot so my whole outfit was pink today ! ♥View attachment 234525


You're not late! Anyone can post here any time! Your player looks adorable, I love pink myself!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020



Harbour said:


> View attachment 234528
> most definitely something i'd want to wear irl.


Ooo I definitely would too, this is very chic.


----------



## Dizzardy (Apr 4, 2020)

For some reason I'm completely mad about the colour yellow at the moment.





I have a yellow chef outfit that I've been wearing too, but I don't have it in storage atm.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 4, 2020)

Dizzardy said:


> For some reason I'm completely mad about the colour yellow at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 234625
> 
> I have a yellow chef outfit that I've been wearing too, but I don't have it in storage atm.


Omg, you look like a lemon! I love it XD


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 4, 2020)

ready for any occasion


----------



## Splinter (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 9, 2020)

just the thread I was looking for. Look at my beautiful form.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 9, 2020)

Very piiink...!


----------



## RedRaven (Apr 9, 2020)

My favourite outfit so far: 





And my favourite custom design:


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm addicted to this lmao


----------



## jenikinz (Apr 9, 2020)

Here is my outfit today...I made a thread for outfits, I wish we could get a sticky because I love seeing everyones outfits!


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 9, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> just the thread I was looking for. Look at my beautiful form.


Oh my, a lot going on lol. Not bad though.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## SuperK98 (Apr 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Outfit 1











Spoiler: Outfit 2











Spoiler: Outfit 3


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 10, 2020)

These are my autumn outfits


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 10, 2020)

I love all the fashion choices in this game and change outfits at least once a day haha, but here’s a couple of my favourites from recently! ❤


----------



## tywashere (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm obsessed with these Comic Shorts.


----------



## Meloetta (Apr 10, 2020)

i feel very out of place compared to the rest of yall.....um lol





Spoiler




















i basically consider the jester hat an entirely separate fit because it really adds or takes a lot
BONUS ROUND: grunchweek 2020 fit


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 10, 2020)

"El Tejano"





"Mr.Vega$"





"I Got Al,Barold and Rocket On My Island"


----------



## Holla (Apr 10, 2020)

I have since found orange shoes but here’s Minako from the other day (she’s just one of my five residents)







Spoiler


----------



## carackobama (Apr 10, 2020)

I change mine up daily but this was today’s outfit for the K.K. show! c:


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 11, 2020)

Meloetta said:


> i feel very out of place compared to the rest of yall.....um lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually love all of these outfits, and think they make your character stand out!


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 11, 2020)

These have been my go to outfits c: 


Spoiler: outfits ;w;


----------



## cosmylk (Apr 11, 2020)

my fishing tourney get-up hah


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 11, 2020)

uhhhhhh I change my outfit a lot. here's some past ones!


Spoiler


















not a fan of the way the player character poses, so I took pictures like this instead


----------



## AmyK (Apr 11, 2020)

I really need to go through my screenshots and sort them. I actually took this one to show my new house exterior, but I liked how it came out, so I might as well post it. This is the outfit Amy has been wearing for two days this week.


----------



## Sansy (Apr 11, 2020)

One of my many outfits. I like this one a lot. XD


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm Android 18 (I need to find some black tights though)


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 11, 2020)

theravenboys said:


> I'm Android 18 (I need to find some black tights though)


I had an Android 18 character in New Leaf! *0* I'd even made a qr outfit for her!


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 15, 2020)

I love this custom design


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 15, 2020)

hehe ><


----------



## cinnamonbella (Apr 15, 2020)

I love the do-rags in this game!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 15, 2020)

"The Hound Dog".....Thank you,thank you very much......





"Herb Tarlek"





"Freddie The Freshman"





"Christmas Morning"


----------



## Jas (Apr 15, 2020)

these are my favourite three outfits!


----------



## spacewalker (Apr 15, 2020)

ive made it a point to change my outfit once a day, every morning, but this is the first one ive worn two days in a row! i got the suit from a balloon and im absolutely obsessed w/ it


----------



## Kalle (Apr 15, 2020)

Here's my favorite outfit right now:






Also, some other outfits I really like, including my own creations.



Spoiler: Always ready for fall













Spoiler: Neko wave













Spoiler: My island's rugby shirt


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 15, 2020)

These big bows are my favorite.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 16, 2020)

Now that I have figured out how to post pictures, I can share some of my favorite fashions!



Spoiler: That 70s Outfit











Spoiler: Baby Yoda











Spoiler: Label Everyday Style











Spoiler: Old School Lolita











Spoiler: April Fishing Tourney











Spoiler: Star Butterfly V1


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 16, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> View attachment 236793


I love this dress! Why haven't I come across it in game yet haha


----------



## Mosshead (Apr 17, 2020)

Wide-brim straw hat was in store today which made me thought of assembling this outfit.​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 17, 2020)

*I'm proud of my island so i'm wearing something to represent it*​


----------



## dedenne (Apr 17, 2020)

tried dressing up like megumin from konosuba : )
the shoes and socks dont rly match so i'll have to fix that lol


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

I love the school girl looks I can make!!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 17, 2020)

Time for more fashion snaps!



Spoiler: After School Glam











Spoiler: Kit-Tea Shirt











Spoiler: Kurta and Corduroy











Spoiler: Little Black Dress











Spoiler: Hedge Witch









I thought all of these were really cute. I am surprisingly enjoying making my own little shirt designs. 

I also looked up what people would wear with kurtas and came up with a more realistic inspired set with it that makes it look really cozy. I only hope I did that item of clothing justice since that is not a style of clothing that I grew up with. I am loving all the regional clothing that is available in this game so far.


----------



## Keke (Apr 18, 2020)

Vintage Viola said:


> I’m curious to know what people have chosen to put on their players, here’s mine:
> 
> View attachment 234338
> 
> I think this might even be the one I permanently keep on her, I love it! What’s yours?



That dress is so cute (your whole style is!), is that a custom design? Do you know the code?


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 18, 2020)

Keke said:


> That dress is so cute (your whole style is!), is that a custom design? Do you know the code?


Thank you very much! No, the dress is actually an in-game item! It's the checkered jumper dress, and it comes with red sleeves as well.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 18, 2020)

This is my current outfit, nothing special.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 20, 2020)

This is my current outfit.  I really love the leggings in the game, especially the ones that look like jeans. Makes dresses more versatile!


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 24, 2020)

first outfit is basically my irl winter look, second outfit is more formal


----------



## Ichiban (May 3, 2020)

finally got a backpack i like lol


----------



## thatawkwardkid (May 3, 2020)

I used to change my outfits once every other month in New Leaf, but now I change my outfits pretty much every other week.


Spoiler









Current outfit:









I'm trying to change it to fit the season (sorta?). I'm planning on wearing heavy clothing during Winter/Fall and wearing shorts and a T-shirt during the Summer and wearing something in the middle during Spring/Fall.

Edit: Also, I was lazy so I just used existing photos I have instead of the posing photo everyone else posted.


----------



## Aardbei (May 4, 2020)

I wanted to share the outfit I made the other day 



I love it so much that I wore it 2 days in a row ! (I usually change my outfit every day )


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 9, 2020)

I don’t normally revive old threads that I make, but I finally changed my outfit after months of wearing the same thing, and I wanted to share. I finally put together something that goes well with this top, and it made me happy <3


----------



## Plume (Oct 9, 2020)

Vintage Viola said:


> View attachment 325656
> I don’t normally revive old threads that I make, but I finally changed my outfit after months of wearing the same thing, and I wanted to share. I finally put together something that goes well with this top, and it made me happy <3


I love how you accessorized this! The cowboy boots go wonderfully with the whole look.

I usually change my outfit pretty frequently but I've liked this one so much I haven't felt like changing! Those are the impish wings on her back.


----------



## Uffe (Oct 9, 2020)

My get up forever in this game.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 9, 2020)

Plume said:


> I love how you accessorized this! The cowboy boots go wonderfully with the whole look.
> 
> I usually change my outfit pretty frequently but I've liked this one so much I haven't felt like changing! Those are the impish wings on her back.
> View attachment 325679


Okay so first: I'm in LOVE with the scenery of this screenshot!
And you look so artsy! I really love the color combo you went with, they compliment each other well.

Thank you by the way lol, it legit might be my perma outfit now!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020



Uffe said:


> My get up forever in this game.View attachment 325859


And rightfully so, you look like a proper school kid xD


----------



## Uffe (Oct 9, 2020)

Vintage Viola said:


> Okay so first: I'm in LOVE with the scenery of this screenshot!
> And you look so artsy! I really love the color combo you went with, they compliment each other well.
> 
> Thank you by the way lol, it legit might be my perma outfit now!
> ...


But I'm a Scotsman!


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 9, 2020)

Uffe said:


> But I'm a Scotsman!


LOL even better!


----------



## xara (Oct 9, 2020)

i know what you’re all thinking and _yes_, the elmo dress is very sexy


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 10, 2020)

xara said:


> View attachment 326085
> 
> i know what you’re all thinking and _yes_, the elmo dress is very sexy


Well you’re definitely not wrong, das hawt.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

...Why yes, this is the only _real _set of clothes my rep has access to. And yes, there is a 99% chance that they smell off. It’s the lifestyle!


----------



## CodyMKW (Oct 10, 2020)

a cat vampire for halloween


----------



## kirbye (Oct 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Some of my favorite outfits I've worn!










































My current outfit:


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2020)

Not sure why this was bumped, but now that we've past the initial launch period please keep your screenshots of outfits to the *Screenshots and Video Capture Share Hub for ACNH*, thank you!


----------

